# My favourite GPS app



## EL-RoadTripper (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm a big fan of this software so I'm going to blatantly share the news that
the low clearance POI database from Low Clearance GPS Data is being
sold now with 25% off.

I absolutely recommend it.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

It's been mentioned before. It's also been mentioned in other forums of similar scope. What I'm getting at is that there are many fans of this software that there's no doubt what to try first, if this capability is needed.

Thanks for the reminder and re-endorsement.


----------

